

Ask HN: There's no tax treaty between my country and US, can I get an EIN? - _niss

Would it be possible to obtain an EIN as non-resident alien even if there's no tax treaty between my country and US? It's for compliance with withholding.
======
dalke
Call the IRS and ask.

I called the IRS to get an EIN for my Swedish company. I needed it because my
US client needed it for their tax purposes. I think the IRS picked up within a
minute and within 5 minutes I was done, and with a number. (I had reviewed the
form already.)

In the US call (800) 829-4933. Outside the US call (267) 941-1099. They are
open Monday - Friday: 6:00 a.m. to 12:30 a.m. Eastern time and Saturday: 6:00
a.m. to 9:00 p.m. Eastern time so you can pick up the phone RIGHT NOW and get
ahold of them.

~~~
dalke
"picked up within a minute" should be "picked up within two rings"

